# Online pattern maker



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm having trouble accesing the normal online pattern maker I use. 

Here's the link, is it just me/my wifi/internet? I've used several different browsers

www.thulinma.com/acnl/

anyway, is there another pattern maker that anyone knows of?


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

It's not working for me either (web page not available), doesn't seem to be just you. 
Idk any other though sorry. I don't use those.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

doesnt work


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Titi said:


> It's not working for me either (web page not available), doesn't seem to be just you.
> Idk any other though sorry. I don't use those.



well, at least it's not just me haha. Dangit, tho, I really wanted to work on some pattern ideas


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 30, 2014)

It isn't loading for me. I'm not really sure what you mean by pattern maker, but i have this website booked marked. Maybe this could be of any use?

http://app.nanoway.net/tobimy/


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Ichigo Senpai said:


> It isn't loading for me. I'm not really sure what you mean by pattern maker, but i have this website booked marked. Maybe this could be of any use?
> 
> http://app.nanoway.net/tobimy/



it's just a site where you can do pixel art for AC the same way you do in-game, except it's easier because its on a computer. It then generates a QR code for you to use. ya, I've seen that site before, but it's just for converting pictures into QR codes I believe.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Ichigo Senpai said:


> It isn't loading for me. I'm not really sure what you mean by pattern maker, but i have this website booked marked. Maybe this could be of any use?
> 
> http://app.nanoway.net/tobimy/



That one is really cool.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

dang, I guess thulinma is the only one the actually works sadly. Anyone got some secret way of making patterns?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 30, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> dang, I guess thulinma is the only one the actually works sadly. Anyone got some secret way of making patterns?



Nope. I use the one Ichigo Senpai posted. :/


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Nope. I use the one Ichigo Senpai posted. :/



alright, I found a way to use it. But how do you get a QR CODE out of the image?


----------

